# Michigan Clark model 700 backhoe loader



## MR Dave (Apr 8, 2017)

Wondering if anyone has heard about a Michigan Clark model 700 backhoe loader? I have one that needs a rear axle housing. Or another brand that would fit, any thoughts or suggestions would be appreciated. thanks


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

What yr is it and what motor? 3-53 3-71 Detroit. I would assume it's a Clark tranny. Still quiet a few loaders out there. Can you see the plate were serial #'s are I would start there. They were beast I remember them back in the day, I was thinking somebody bought them out maybe Volvo? They might be able to help if so.


----------



## MR Dave (Apr 8, 2017)

FredG said:


> What yr is it and what motor? 3-53 3-71 Detroit. I would assume it's a Clark tranny. Still quiet a few loaders out there. Can you see the plate were serial #'s are I would start there. They were beast I remember them back in the day, I was thinking somebody bought them out maybe Volvo? They might be able to help if so.


----------



## MR Dave (Apr 8, 2017)

It is a 3-53 Detroit diesel. 1965. I found the serial # and downloaded manual but no one seems to know much about them and it is a beast. Everything else works fine but it won't drive because Axle housing is broke. I was going to contact Volvo next. Thanks


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

MR Dave said:


> It is a 3-53 Detroit diesel. 1965. I found the serial # and downloaded manual but no one seems to know much about them and it is a beast. Everything else works fine but it won't drive because Axle housing is broke. I was going to contact Volvo next. Thanks


Check the heavy equipment forms, I found parts from places that I did not know existed. Good Luck


----------



## leolkfrm (Mar 11, 2010)

wengers in pa might have it


----------

